# Fake signal loss? (722k)



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am having a problem with my 722k where it keeps telling me that the satellite signal has been lost. (129/31) My signal strengths seem to be within the same range that they have always been. The funny thing is the picture will come back immediately if I hit the menu button. This leads me to believe that it's not a signal issue, but an issue with the actual receiver. Has anyone else had or heard of this problem? Anyone have any advice?

Thanks,
Steelo


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You must have the OTA module in your 722k.

The problem is caused by a weak/unreliable ota channel.

The solution is to make sure you are tuned to a strong OTA channel before switching to watch a satellite channel.


----------



## tthomps (Jul 17, 2004)

I had a similar issue this morning around 3 am. I have a 722. Because of remodeling, I recently took down my antenna and removed all of the OTA channels from my lineup. I suspect it was just early morning work by Dish.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

This happens to me often. Already replaced my MT2. My weakest OTA signal is 89 so I assume this shouldn't happen, but it does. PITA


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

I do have the OTA add-on but that isn't the problem. The problem occurs when I'm watching non-OTA channels.


----------



## Steeloc15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh wait, I just understood what you were saying n0qcu. So since the OTA tuner is losing signal there is a bug that makes the receiver think that it has lost the sat signal too?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Steeloc15 said:


> Oh wait, I just understood what you were saying n0qcu. So since the OTA tuner is losing signal there is a bug that makes the receiver think that it has lost the sat signal too?


That's it and very annoying.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

I just want to chime in as having the same problem. 722k with OTA module. I live 30 miles from all the OTA towers and generally get 100% signal on all stations. I would prefer to watch and record from the OTA stations but do to the "loss of signal" issue, I try to make sure all my recordings are done using the locals through satellite. 

Strange thing is last night, for the first time, I experience the "loss of signal" issue when watching regular satellite channels. I probably happened 5 or 6 times and was a real PITA!


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

With the Vip722, revision L629 seems to have helped. I rarely get the "loss of signal" message, except on known weak OTA channels.

I try to remember to tune last to a known strong OTA channel, and then tune to SAT.

I am 48 miles away from most of the stations, and I am using a homemade indoor 4-bay bowtie http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2449899#post2449899.


----------

